# Fragen rund um den neuen Teich



## bmüller (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hast es geschafft.
> Die Steine, mit denen die Folie aufrecht gehalten wird... sind die nur lose gestapelt. Das sieht so wackelig aus.
> ...



Ist aber net so wakelig die Steine auf dem Rand hab ich im Zement eingedrückt, und der Kies im Teich hält so gut.

Zu den Pflanzen, was würdest Du mir bei den kleinen Teich für Pflanzen empfehlen ? Die Rand (Uferzone) is ca 20-30cm tief und die tiefste Stelle ist 1,50m, der Durchmesser ca 2,45m

_EDIT by Annett: Beiträge von hier abgetrennt, da vom Ursprungsthema stark abweichend._


----------



## Annett (10. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Hi,

20-30cm ist schon recht tief für die meisten Sumpfpflanzen. :? 

Die einheimische __ Iris (gelbblühend), __ Papageienfeder, Tannenwedel (braucht aber schon ordentlich Substrat/Schlamm), __ Wasserstern, Zungenhahnenfuß (klick), __ Hechtkraut (muss in kalten Gebieten auf -30 bis-40cm stehen) sollten das aber aushalten.
Kies ist allgemein ein eher pflanzenunfreundliches Substrat - es sei denn, die Körnung ist fein genug... 
Ich würde daher die Pflanzstellen mit einer handvoll Lehm-Sand-Gemisch aufwerten. 

Des weiteren wäre es für den Teich von Vorteil, wenn Du Dir eine erste Auswahl an Unterwasserpflanzen zulegst. Dazu gehören __ Hornkraut, __ Nadelkraut, Laichkräuter, __ Wasserhahnenfuß (brauch nach meiner Erfahrung auch ordentliches Substrat=kein Kies).
Am Anfang könnte __ Wasserpest gegen eine erste Algen"plage" helfen. Später wird sie aus Nährstoffmangel hoffentlich nur noch mickern. 

Eine nicht ganz so stark wachsende Seerose könntest Du Dir auch noch zulegen. Da sie nicht mit -150cm klarkommen wird, kannst Du entweder diese Ton-Weinregale (Baumarkt) nehmen oder einen Eimer/leere Kiste Bier   umdrehen und darauf den Eimer mit der Seerose stellen.
Farbe und Sorte - da hast Du die Qual der Wahl... www.nymphaion.de www.seerosenfarm.de u.a.m.


----------



## bmüller (11. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

hab heut tannenwedel , sumpflilie und einige andere Pflanzen eingesetzt.

Jetzt hab ich was von Bakterienstartsets für den Filter gelesen , ist sowas notwendig oder weniger ?
Die Wasserwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich z.B. ph7,5 , aber das Wasser ist noch ganz leicht grün.

Nächste Woche möchte ich 4 Goldfische und 2 Teichmuscheln einsetzen.


----------



## Annett (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*

Moin,

das alles hat mit dem ursprünglichen Thema irgendwie nicht mehr viel zu tun.  Vielleicht sollten ich/wir teilen und verschieben?

Der pH-Wert ist sicher für einen Besatz mit Fischen in einem Neuteich nicht der wichtigste Wert.
Als erstes sollte die Wassertemperatur schon um die 15°C liegen.
Siehe hier.
Bitte gib mal alle gemessenen Einzelwerte und die Messmethode (Stäbchen/Tröpfchen) an.

Wenn Du jetzt den Filter anfährst, würde ich mindestens die nächsten 3Wochen den Nitritwert im Augen behalten. Erst wenn der Wert längere Zeit unter der kritischen Marke von 0,2mg/l (dauerhaft unter 0,1mg/l) liegt, kannst Du Fische dazu setzen.
http://www.mein-aquarium.com/tipps/wasserwerte/nitrit_nitrat.php
http://www.deters-ing.de/Allgemeines/einfahren.htm
http://www.punct.de/science/Nitritpeak.html
Machst Du es vorher, machst Du Dir und den Fischen viel unnötigen Streß und riskierst u.U. deren Überleben.

Zu den Starterbakterien hilft die Suchfunktion ebenfalls weiter:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15763/?q=filterstarter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14555/?q=filterstarter
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16197

Sorry für die vielen Links, aber wenn man umfassende Antworten sucht, kommt man ums lesen nicht herum.


----------



## bmüller (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> das alles hat mit dem ursprünglichen Thema irgendwie nicht mehr viel zu tun.  Vielleicht sollten ich/wir teilen und verschieben?
> 
> ...




wenns geht bitte verschieben.
Heut hab ich fadenartige Algen entdeckt , bräuchte also dazu auch Hilfe 

danke


----------



## Annett (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo,

ich habs dann mal verschoben. 

Bezüglich Algen - was willst Du hören? 
Das sind Fadenalgen und die Suchfunktion wird Dich mit Ergebnissen zuwerfen. 

Abkeschern, mit neuer Klobürste aufwickeln, mehr Pflanzen (3-4 je laufenden Ufermeter) und Geduld helfen auf Dauer dagegen. 
In den ersten Teichjahren sind Algen völlig normal.

P.S.: Wäre nett, wenn wenigstens ein Hallo am Anfang und ein Tschüß + Name am Ende Deiner Beiträge stehen würde. 
Wir sind keine Antwort-Automaten.


----------



## bmüller (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

hallo

okay dann erstmal dankee


tom


----------



## bmüller (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Also hier mal meine Testdaten :

B2 NO 2 : 1mg/l
A2 NO 2 :25mg/l

A1 GH : 10° dH
B1 KH : 6°  dH
C1 PH  :7,2°


----------



## bmüller (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

kann mir jemand was zu den Wasserdaten sagen bitte ?

danke

tom


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo Tom.

Sagst Du uns evtl. vorher noch, was es mit dem A, B + C;  1 + 2 auf sich hat? 

Ansonsten sind die unteren drei Werte i.O. - wenn Du Dich bei den ersten beiden nicht verschrieben hast (meinst Du vielleicht eher Nitrat und nicht Nitrit?), dann müssen die Werte auf jeden Fall noch sinken. 
Hier mal ein Beitrag von Jochen dazu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21


----------



## Silke (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo,
die unterern Werte sind ok, die oberen nicht. Viel zu hoch, um Fische einzusetzen. NO2 sollte = 0 sein, NO3 unter 8.
Fadenalgen sind völlig normal. Sie werden dich in den ersten Jahren auch nicht vollständig verlassen. Nimm es locker und freue dich darüber, daß du während des abkescherns die überhöhten Nährstoffe entsorgst. Schließlich ist dein Teich kein klinisch reines Gewässer, oder?


----------



## chromis (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hi,



> Nächste Woche möchte ich 4 Goldfische und 2 Teichmuscheln einsetzen.


warum hat denn nur keiner die Geduld, dem Teich mal ein paar Monate Ruhe zu lassen  und dann über den Fischbesatz zu entscheiden. So sind doch die Probleme immer wieder vorprogrammiert.

Zum Thema __ Muscheln lies hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14
und entscheide dann selbst.


----------



## bmüller (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

ja ich warte natürlich noch was mit den Fischbesatz , und das mit __ Muscheln lasse ich dann auch lieber , danke für den Tipp.

hier nochmal die Wasserdaten verbessert:

B2 Nitrit NO 2 = 1mg/l
A2 Nährstoffkonzentration Nitrat  NO2 :25mg/l

A1 Gesammthärte : 10° dH
B1 Karbonhärte :      6° dH
C1 PH-Wert Säuregrad :7,2°

Die Kürzel A1,C1 ect. sind aus dem Gardena Teich-testset sorry

Ich werde dann mal noch __ Wasserpest ,Tannenwedel ect einsetzen um die Nitrit und Nitrat Werte zu drücken.


----------



## bmüller (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Heute hab ich auch die Ursache für die Werte gefunden , ich hatte  3 Tannenwedel mit Körben eingesetzt , da war Teicherde drin.
Da hab ich heute kurzen Prozess gemacht und den Teich leer gemacht , und den Kies heraus geholt , mit einem Lehm Sandgemisch ersetzt mit einer dünnen Schicht feinen Kies(5-8mm) darüber  , damit ich besser bepflanzen kann.
Anschließend hab ich den Teich 1/3 volllaufen lassen und lasse jetzt erstmal den Filter durchlaufen , bis sich der Sand wieder setzt, dann bepflanzen und dann voll laufen lassen.
Gibt es eine Fausformel , wieviele Pflanzen man pro qm Teich nehmen kann ?
Möchte wiegesagt __ Wasserpest, Tannenwedel ,Teichrose und Sumpflilie setzen

Und dann mal der Natur Ihren Lauf lassen und die Werte überprüfen


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo Tom,

schön, dass es auch bei Dir jetzt weitergeht! 

Zur Teichbepflanzung:

Pflanzen brauchen eine relativ lange Zeit, um den neuen Lebensraum zu erobern. Ich selbst habe einfach viel mehr Pflanzen eingesetzt, als eigentlich empfohlen wird, um zu Beginn bereits effektiv Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu holen. Wenn dann alles zugewuchert ist, dann kann ich immer noch auslichten. Doch bis es soweit ist, möchte ich mich auch bereits schon am üppigen Grün erfreuen. 

Und die beste Pflanzzeit beginnt jetzt! Also los! Pflanzen kosten nicht die Welt und hier im Forum haben wir eine gute Datenbank, was kann da schon schiefgehen?:smoki
Wichtig ist bei der häufig angebotenen getopften Ware aus Bau- und Gartenmärkten, dass man am besten die Erde (meist stark gedüngt!) ganz vom Wurzelballen abspült und dann die Pflanzen in ein Lehm-Sand-Gemisch - oder etwas vergleichbar nährstoffarmes - einsetzt.

Nur mit Fischen...da solltest Du noch etwas Geduld haben.


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hi,

bezüglich Pflanzen pro m² schau doch mal hier rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16313

Wenn Du den Teich jetzt komplett neu gemacht hast, dann denk daran, dass die "Uhr" bezüglich Fischbesatz wieder bei Null gestanden hat. :beeten


----------



## bmüller (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> bezüglich Pflanzen pro m² schau doch mal hier rein: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16313
> 
> Wenn Du den Teich jetzt komplett neu gemacht hast, dann denk daran, dass die "Uhr" bezüglich Fischbesatz wieder bei Null gestanden hat. :beeten



klaro, denke dran . Wielange sollte ich jetzt mindestens warten ? Natürlich positive Wasserwerte voraus gesetzt


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo,

also ich würde schon mindestens mehrere Monate empfehlen. Aber: Eine Faustregel dafür gibt es nicht und kann es nicht geben: Jeder Teich ist anders. Damit die Fische überleben können, sind Sie auf die Mithilfe von bestimmten Bakterien angewiesen. Und wenn die noch nicht in ausreichender Anzahl da sind, dann wird's riskant. Die im Fachhandel angebotenen sogenannten Starterbakterien sehe ich dabei eher mit Skepsis. Entspann Dich, erfreu Dich an den Pflanzen, und lass Dir Zeit!:smoki


----------



## bmüller (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo zusammen

heute nach 8 Tagen ist das Wasser noch immer trübe vom Sand,
ist das normal ?
Als Filter hab ich den Biopressure 3000 von Ubbink , der durchläuft.
Zu dem Filter hab ich auch noch ne Frage, muß ich da noch außer den Filtermatten noch Biokugeln,Zeolith oder Aktivkohle einsetzen ?

dankee


----------



## Frank (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo,

also bei mir war das Wasser nach dem Sand einfüllen für ca. zwei Wochen trübe.
Danach wurde es von Tag zu Tag besser.
Ich würde mir da jetzt noch nicht allzuviel Gedanken machen.  

Der Filter besteht doch aus einem Komplettset. Folglich sollte alles an Filtermaterialien enthalten sein.
Wird also wohl nichts zusätzliches mehr rein müssen.


----------



## bmüller (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also bei mir war das Wasser nach dem Sand einfüllen für ca. zwei Wochen trübe.
> Danach wurde es von Tag zu Tag besser.
> ...



Danke für Deine rasche antwort


beim Filter waren nur die Filtermatten dabei, ich hatte gefragt, weil ich dachte es wäre vielleicht besser wenn ich Biokugeln , Zeolith zusätzlich einetze.

Zur Trübung : wäre es besser angebracht die Pumpe solange abzustellen ,wegen der Umwälzung -- damit sich der Sand besser setzen kann.
Oder soll ich die Pumpe durchlaufen lassen ?


----------



## Frank (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Wenn die Pumpe deinen Filter speist, durchlaufen lassen. 
Falls nicht, oder wenn keine Fische drin sind, kannst du sie ruhig abstellen.
Dann können sich die Schwebstoffe tatsächlich schneller setzen. 

Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt gar nicht so genau beantworten, ob man noch zusätzliche Filtermaterialien einsetzen kann. 
Vllt. ist das ja auch gar nicht von Vorteil, weil dadurch z. B. die gesamte Filterleistung durch ein niedrigeres Strömungsvolumen sinkt.


----------



## bmüller (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Okay,

ich glaube ich weiß jetzt woran es liegt.
Ich hab den Sand nicht gewaschen vorher. Gerade hab ich mal ein Literkrug halb voll Sand gemacht und mit Wasser aufgefüllt-- Ergebniss Milchkaffee trübe.
Dann hab ich mehrmals das Wasser ausgetauscht und nach dem 5ten mal kann förmlich sehen wie das Wasser klar wird und sich der Sand setzt-Ergebniss klares Wasser.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob sich trübung trotzdem noch gibt, oder ob ich den Teich nochmal leermachen muß um den Sand zu waschen `.


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hi,

wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast Du keine Fische im Teich. Dann stell die Pumpe noch mal ab. Falls das Wetter sehr gut ist und Wasser verdunstet, so dass Du Wasser nachfüllen kannst, dann tu das mit einem Brausekopf von oben - so wie Regen. Dann sinken die Schwebstoffe etwas schneller. Wichtig ist, nicht mit einem scharfen Strahl das Ganze wieder aufzuwirbeln.
Falls Ihr Regenwetter haben solltet, ist das zwar nicht schön, hilft aber bei Deinem Problem.

Schönen 1. Mai!


----------



## bmüller (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast Du keine Fische im Teich. Dann stell die Pumpe noch mal ab. Falls das Wetter sehr gut ist und Wasser verdunstet, so dass Du Wasser nachfüllen kannst, dann tu das mit einem Brausekopf von oben - so wie Regen. Dann sinken die Schwebstoffe etwas schneller. Wichtig ist, nicht mit einem scharfen Strahl das Ganze wieder aufzuwirbeln.
> Falls Ihr Regenwetter haben solltet, ist das zwar nicht schön, hilft aber bei Deinem Problem.
> ...



Also meinst Du das Wasser wird auch so klar, auch mit ungewaschenen Sand ?


----------



## Christine (30. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Ja, es muss nur erstmal zur Ruhe kommen. Dann kannst Du auch die Pumpe wieder einschalten. Den Sand zu waschen verbraucht soviel Wasser und Zeit, das ist den Aufwand wirklich nicht wert. Denn wieviel hat es schon verbraucht, um nur Deinen Liter zu waschen. Rechne das mal um auf die Gesamtmenge...

Ich weiß, das Abwarten ist schwer, habs grad selbst wieder mal erlebt. Aber es lohnt sich. Wie sag ich immer: Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauers!


----------



## bmüller (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Alles okay , das Wasser ist jetzt klar..


----------



## Christine (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Na bitte - geht doch! Dann kannst Du Deinen Teich an diesem schönen Wochenende ja richtig genießen! 

Frohe Pfingsten und viel Spaß dabei


----------



## bmüller (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hatte mich wohl zu früh über klares Wasser gefreut , denn seid einigen Tagen wird das Wasser wieder trübe. Diesmal wohl Schwebealgen (Wasser wird immer trüber grünlich). 
Ich habe als Wasserpflanzen :__ Wasserpest, Tannenwedel, __ Nadelkraut , Wasserlinse, Sumpflilien und eine Teichrose gesetzt. Der Filter läuft durch.


----------



## Frank (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo,

__ Wasserlinsen? Du meinst die Teichlinsen ... __ Entengrütze?

Oh je, die sind in meinem alten Teich zu einer regelrechten Plage geworden.
Bin froh, das ich jetzt keine im Teich habe und sehe auch zu, das ich bei allen neuen Pflanzen alle "abwasche".  

Ist auch Ansichtssache, aber ich finde die auch nicht sonderlich "schön".


----------



## bmüller (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

ja sry meinte die __ Teichlinse. Die ist aber nicht das Problem , sondern die Schwebealgen.
Hab jetzt was von einem Wasserflohfilter gelesen, was haltet Ihr davon ?


----------



## Frank (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Hallo bmü... wie heißt du eigentlich? Bernd, Bernhard, Berni, Burkhard ...? 

Tja, ich denke mit den Schwebealgen wirst du dich noch in Geduld üben müssen.
Dein Teich steckt ja noch in den "Kinderschuhen", also ruhig Blut.
Wenn deine Pflanzen erstmal alle richtig angewachsen sind, wird sich das Problemchen wahrscheinlich von alleine erledigen.


----------



## bmüller (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Fragen rund um den neuen Teich*

Also das Wasser ist wieder Kristallklar. Die Pflanzen wachsen kräftig und die Goldfische haben schon Nachwuchs.

Danke an alle für die guten Tips rund um den Teich


----------

